# Other Places Around The World > Italy Travel Forum >  >  Villas on Amalfi Coast

## Maureenm

Has anyone stayed in a villa around the Amalfi coast area? I am looking for a 4 or 5 bedroom house for next year... any particular town that it is good to be in? I was in that area years ago, Positano and Amalfi, but didn't get to many other towns besides Ravello.  Thanks for any info and rental company info.

----------


## NYCFred

Parker Villas/ Italy 

Try opening up the threads...we've kicked this around a bit in the past, and there's more info to be had...
Try parker villas to start....

----------


## Maureenm

Thanks Fred. I did read about Parker on this site but most of the people who rented thru them did so in the Tuscany/Umbria area. Just wondered if anyone had a villa rec. in Amalfi area.

----------


## dwlevin

MaureenM:

Checkout these companies for villas near Amalfi (and elsewhere in Italy):

http://cvtravel.co.uk/villas/italy_c...to-Ischia-.cfm

http://viatraveldesign.com/ENJOY/des...29/property/1/

For villas near Porto Ercole/Monte Argentario:

http://www.isolarossa.co.uk/isolaros...html#lacasetta

Good luck!

----------


## Maureenm

thanks dwl, I will do that. Do you know of anyone who has used any of these agencies?

----------


## dwlevin

I have used via travel design.  They were mostly helpful for our rental in Tuscany last year (but I  knew what I wanted and did a lot of leg work).  My friends used the UK company (CV travel) for travel near the Tuscan coast and rave above them.  The last we have not, but their villa selection is impeccable.  Very well known in the UK community, as I understand it.

----------


## Eddie

Maureen,
Today's Washington Post might be of interest to you: Washington Post

----------

